# Bleeding for what feels like an eternity!



## Vicky23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I did my first IVF cycle in October/November and got a BFN.  Blah.

About two weeks after my BFN, i had a period but it was light and only lasted for three days.  Then on day 18, I started bleeding again, quite heavily.  Since then, I haven't stopped bleeding.  It's been 13 days of continual bleeding now    

I saw my gyno this morning and he said it wasn't too unusual for this to happen.  He said it's just an imbalance of my hormones.  He did an ultrasound and said that it look like I will bleed for another week or so!  That didn't make me very happy.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?  I can't think about starting my next cycle until I'm back to normal, whatever that is.

Thanks,
Vicky.


----------

